# Preference Dialog, eclipse rcp



## hagbard23 (30. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich auf einer Preference Page einen Field Editor ausgraue, wenn ein anderer aktiviert bzw. deaktiviert ist. Also z.b. einen Color Chooser, der nur benutzbar wird, wenn in der darüberliegenden RadioGroup ein Radio Button aktiviert ist.


----------

